# Compra-venta > Compro >  busco con urgencia chica serrada o interlude

## subcanaria

estoy renovando show con un poco de urgencia y busco esta ilusiones concretas aunque tambien escucho cualquier otra opcion. 

si tienes o conoces a alguien que pueda interesarle venderlo... que contacte conmigo por el foro o MEJOR por email directo

mis datos son forondaj@hotmail.com   o telefono 600 53 00 53

GRACIAS A TODOS Y UN ABRAZO!!!!

----------

